# How Difficult is the CPPM Exam?



## shellysk8 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi All,

I have been in medical coding and billing for 20+ years, had my CPC since 2005. I took that exam without any practice exams or training course and passed the first time. I am now exploring other certifications, hoping to get another one or two prior to ICD-10. I currently work as the Chargemaster Coordinator at a major pediatric hospital. There is a Coding Supervisor position opening up soon for our employed physicians, and I am seriously considering moving back to the professional coding side of things. I am more comfortable there than on the facility billing side. I was thinking the CPPM may be a good option for me. I have a very good working knowledge of the entire revenue cycle and the regulations - HIPAA, HITECH, etc. I also have a Masters degree in Public Administration - Health Services. Do you think a practice exam would be sufficient or do I need the coursework also?

Thanks in Advance,
Shelly


----------



## MarcusM (Sep 29, 2014)

I would recommend the course work so you understand where the questions come from, and how.  Or you can order the practice exams to see how you do...but it is a tough test.


----------



## jramage (Oct 2, 2014)

*CPPM Exam*

Just took the exam.  I decided to try without taking the course to see if I had learned anything over my extensive experience in healthcare management.  I wouldn't say I am thrilled with my score, but I did pass.  It is a lengthy exam and there are very tricky questions, but I would recommend that you take the test first.  If you don't pass, you could take the course.  You get a second chance with the price of the exam.  I would recommend trying the practice exam first.  It was very helpful.  Good Luck.


----------



## cfassett001 (Oct 4, 2014)

I would at least order the manual and a practice exam. That way you don't have to put in the time in the full course, but still have a solid understanding of where the focus is for the exam. Just taking the test is fine and all but why suffer through that without giving yourself the best chance to pass it the first time. Plus, I think working towards a certification is more about learning and expanding Your knowledge base than just getting the letters after your name. I have worked in the industry for over 20 years and just finished the Billing course. I learned a lot in it as things are constantly changing in our field. By just ordering the course manual you get the best of both worlds. Though you will be passing up the CEUS you get from the course.
Good luck! I am going to take the course and exam next year.


----------



## Aliboo87 (Aug 20, 2019)

I am thinking about taking the CPPM exam as I have worked in healthcare for 10years and currently finishing my bachelors. What are some pointer you can provide.


----------



## yivanov@emeraldhealthllc.com (Jan 4, 2021)

Just found out I passed! Cannot recommend more that you get the course, read the guide (I printed mine out at Staples) read the pdf guides to each chapter, and buy the additional practice exam as it is different from the course final exam. 

Honestly, this is an exam that you really need to understand your stuff, which I felt that I did. When I was taking the exam I was dialed in and focused and came out feeling confident in 80% of the questions. I came out feeling I knew more than I thought I did, but I also studied more for this than any other exam in my life. 

You can do it!


----------

